# Possible Genetic Calculator



## dazt2801 (Dec 3, 2009)

I just found this site with a genetic calculator for various types of snakes. It includes Boas, Royals and corns. I aint entirely sure if the outcomes it produces are correct. Someone with a bit more knowledge of morphs with the relevant species should have a look.
The page may start off in German but you can change that at the top of the page. It doesnt give you the names either of the more top end designer morphs.

TraxxTec - Genetic Calculator

Can some have a look and see if it does what it is meant to do. My knowledge of the different morphs of each species is rubbish.

Cheers Darren.


----------



## dazt2801 (Dec 3, 2009)

For some reason the page has gone. Can a mod please close this thread. Cheers.


----------

